# DPReview compares PRO costs of switching the system



## xps (Apr 25, 2017)

Some know, DPReview is "Sonyphil".
I found an recent article of comparing the costs of switching the equipment.

Read and enjoy 

https://www.dpreview.com/articles/5769746764/the-cost-of-switching-to-sony-from-canon


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 25, 2017)

*lol*

Isn't it cool how biased such an article can be....

problem #1: service
[quote author=the article]
... We've talked about the structural considerations that may prevent some working pros from switching systems. *But let's imagine that those logistical concerns aren't a problem*, ...
[/quote]
But it still is.
Losing a job because of waiting for service costs money and reputation.
And as long as the concerns remain, writing and reading such an article is a waste of time everybody has to consider.
If it's for fun then take your fun time for it  

problem #2: reach
Those sports and action pros wanting/needing >> 10 fps also need reach.
Sony ends up at 400mm/f5.6 (with the 100-400mm GM). This is where the fun begins on the sidelines.
400/2.8, 500/4.0, 600/4.0, all the big whites (C) and blacks (N) are only partly in Sonys lineup and only as A-mount. How is the impact on AF performance with the adapter? 
Sony MRSP for 500/4.0: 15.000,- Euro (street: 12.000,-) + adaper
Canon MRSP for 500/4.0: 11.980,- Euro (street: 8.900,-)
That will fund you a second body.

problem #3: mechanical built 
I am willing to believe that the a9 body can keep up with the 5D/7D series built.
But with the 1D series (or Nikon D4 or D5)? Not really.

Summary:
That article is really just for fun. At least for a few more years.


_Edit: after checking twice I noticed that they even cheated by comparing apples and oranges, e.g.
taking the EF16-35/2.8 III instead of the F4/ IS which would be directly comparable to the Sony F4 ZA OSS.
I love biased tests and articles :_


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 25, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Summary:
> That article is really just for fun. At least for a few more years.



Like the rest of DPR


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 25, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Summary:
> ...


*lol*


----------



## arthurbikemad (Apr 25, 2017)

Switch to Sony....hahahaha :


----------



## xps (Apr 25, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> *lol*
> 
> Isn't it cool how biased such an article can be....
> 
> ...


But it still is.
Losing a job because of waiting for service costs money and reputation.
And as long as the concerns remain, writing and reading such an article is a waste of time everybody has to consider.
If it's for fun then take your fun time for it  

problem #2: reach
Those sports and action pros wanting/needing >> 10 fps also need reach.
Sony ends up at 400mm/f5.6 (with the 100-400mm GM). This is where the fun begins on the sidelines.
400/2.8, 500/4.0, 600/4.0, all the big whites (C) and blacks (N) are only partly in Sonys lineup and only as A-mount. How is the impact on AF performance with the adapter? 
Sony MRSP for 500/4.0: 15.000,- Euro (street: 12.000,-) + adaper
Canon MRSP for 500/4.0: 11.980,- Euro (street: 8.900,-)
That will fund you a second body.

problem #3: mechanical built 
I am willing to believe that the a9 body can keep up with the 5D/7D series built.
But with the 1D series (or Nikon D4 or D5)? Not really.

Summary:
That article is really just for fun. At least for a few more years.


_Edit: after checking twice I noticed that they even cheated by comparing apples and oranges, e.g.
taking the EF16-35/2.8 III instead of the F4/ IS which would be directly comparable to the Sony F4 ZA OSS.
I love biased tests and articles :_
[/quote]

Yes, also the 300mm L 2.8 and the 100-400 Sony :


----------



## lion rock (Apr 25, 2017)

Using this argument, I might just dial the envelope all the way up to the stratosphere!
Quote, "*But let's imagine that those logistical concerns aren't a problem* ...," and my concern would be an endless deep pocket!
The world is not that childish concept. Do be realistic!
-r

[quote author=the article]
... We've talked about the structural considerations that may prevent some working pros from switching systems. *But let's imagine that those logistical concerns aren't a problem*, ...
[/quote]


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 25, 2017)

DPReview are crazy, but as we all know crazy makes clicks and clicks make advertising revenue.

So much of the article/comment piece is utter bullish!t and the conclusion is so fraught with bias inaccuracy and preposterous prepositions it will do exactly what it is meant to, stir up a load of clicks.

Lets get some for CR. I just found this previously ignored email between DPR and Tony in a Wikileaks dump, I believe it is an overlooked item first exposed in the Hillary scandal but uncovered by the investigative reporting by Louise Mensch into the Trump/Russia collusion articles at patriotics.blog. Jared Kushner phoned me and personally vouched it's authenticity.





> _Sony has put the final nail in the coffin of Canon and Nikon with the A9. It is without doubt the finest sports shooter tool [I think we should add birder/wildlife tool in here as well (TN)] ever made by any company and the unmatched feature set effortlessly leverages it into the number one spot for any and all serious visual professionals in the stills and video arenas along with the all important crossover sector.
> 
> With the far sighted imaginative and revolutionary technological superiority Sony users to date have taken for granted, combined with the unmatched professional level service and support Sony is justly famous for they have elevated the company to market dominance in one master stroke (as predicted here at DPR Northrup.com by us at the leading photography information website for a while now) leaving the previous leaders in the ruins to pick over the scraps left by the generous, gracious and charitable Sony.
> 
> That Sony are also offering 100% trade in value and 0% finance for all pro Canon and Nikon users is just the icing on the cake of a company that has proven, once and for all, it cares about you, the photographer, first and foremost. it further illustrates that any and all that don't believe are simply delusional fanboys in denial_



Make of it what you will...


----------



## Jopa (Apr 28, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> DPReview are crazy, but as we all know crazy makes clicks and clicks make advertising revenue.
> 
> So much of the article/comment piece is utter bullish!t and the conclusion is so fraught with bias inaccuracy and preposterous prepositions it will do exactly what it is meant to, stir up a load of clicks.
> 
> ...



Crack is illegal in the US. Someone should report these guys.


----------

